

How Facebook Scales with Open Source - sayemm
http://www.readwriteweb.com/cloud/2010/08/how-facebook-scales-with-open.php

======
avar
It's very nice to see Facebook open up a lot of its infrastructure. They're
doing a _lot_ better in that area than Google, which usually doesn't do that.

However they still have a long way to go in embracing open development. Last I
checked most of the projects on <http://github.com/facebook> (including
HipHop) were still mostly regular code dumps, not something being developed on
GitHub.

They still seem to mostly use internal source control and bug trackers. Which
makes it much harder for others to contribute to their projects, and for them
to get the full benefits of opening up.

------
bitboxer
Isn't it funny that this is posted on the day that facebook has huge stability
problems :) ?

